# NSAIDs for Tennis Elbow?



## SuperBane (May 19, 2013)

Really don't desire to quit training.
These little stupid injuries happen to me every 6 months or so.

Any tips on treating tennis elbow?
This I believe was the result of overuse.


----------



## DF (May 19, 2013)

Tennis elbow is not easy to rehab.  Unfortunately your going to have to avoid exercises that aggravate the injury.... Heavy curls.  Initially ice the holy hell out of it to reduce inflammation.  Then stretching, massage and something called ART.  I had it in both elbows from heavy DB curls.  I was able to get over that now have biceps tendinitis.... Wtf.  Injuries suck & you have to do your best to work around that shit.  Best of luck brother!


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 19, 2013)

hey bane....
quick story.  theres a rub on cream for inflamation. not available in the states...possibly able to get it online.
I got it from puerto rico. "manteca de ubre"  I would take a photo of what the can looks like but...not on a desktop at the moment.  long story short...the only thing that has worked for me and my team for tendonitis is this....I even gave a can to my mother for her spinal arthritis and she said she has never felt instant relief like it when the pain starts.  her Dr disapproves her using it cause she doesnt go see him much for her regular co pay.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 19, 2013)

theres the ingredients and use ...the English version


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 19, 2013)

wear a wrist brace for carpel tunnel whenever possible, use equiblock to put heat on the area. Do not ice or take anti inflammatories.  Massage the area starting at the wrist all the way up to the shoulder to flush out the lymphatic system.  Stabilizing the wrist is key though.

Active release therapy, graston technique will do a lot to help promote the healing of this. But it will come back occasionally for the rest of your life.  Very light, very high rep reverse grip curls will help strengthen the area though when its healthy.


----------



## #TheMatrix (May 19, 2013)

I started using wrist hooks.  the balm is last resort.


----------



## Braw16 (May 19, 2013)

Ive delt with tennis elbow since I was 14 due to pitching and the one thing I've learned because ive tried everything is rest and anti inflamitories or npp. I had it so bad about 6 months ago I couldn't lift my arm up I couldn't curl I couldn't hold a thing. I took 300 of npp a week within about 4 weeks it hit me that my elbows no longer hurt. The other thing that has worked for me is soaking it in hot water but you still have to rest its one of those things. At least for me no wraps nothing really ever worked.


----------



## SuperBane (May 19, 2013)

I think I'm going to drop the curls for the time being, and follow some of the advice.
Thank you guys.

It isn't terrible at all, I just can feel it a bit. I had signs of it (kind of like this) before in the other arm.
Eventually it went away ....

Didn't start bothering me til I started doing lots of DB work. presses,curls,etc....

Thanks.


----------



## ken Sass (May 19, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Tennis elbow is not easy to rehab.  Unfortunately your going to have to avoid exercises that aggravate the injury.... Heavy curls.  Initially ice the holy hell out of it to reduce inflammation.  Then stretching, massage and something called ART.  I had it in both elbows from heavy DB curls.  I was able to get over that now have biceps tendinitis.... Wtf.  Injuries suck & you have to do your best to work around that shit.  Best of luck brother!


had the same problem heavy curls are just not possible, but to make things a little more livable i always wear elbow wraps, i ice after the gym, i massage in some stuff called penetrex 4 times a day, i have started using heat after 24 hours, just a note on nsaids is they are a killer on the kidneys, so go easy with them i was taking aspirin twice a day and really drove my kidney numbers down


----------



## SuperBane (May 21, 2013)

Ah I found my problem. The root cause *side lateral dumbbell raises*


----------



## Dtownry (May 22, 2013)

What POB said.  I had the same issue, sort of.  ART and brace.  Keep training.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Ah I found my problem. The root cause *side lateral dumbbell raises*



Because you're turning the palm towards the inside of the forearm while flexing the bicep.  That is textbook tennis elbow. Its not that movement that is doing it to you though.


----------



## SuperBane (May 22, 2013)

POB, Improper form & Too heavy weight?
I used to use cable's but changed my days at the gym ...
So now all those guys sit on all the equipment talking, chatting with / watching girls, social hour while they're at the "club".
I don't have the time nor patience to wait for them to get done with their  umm "sets".

I'll cut back on the weight.
Check my form.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> POB, Improper form & Too heavy weight?
> I used to use cable's but changed my days at the gym ...
> So now all those guys sit on all the equipment talking, chatting with / watching girls, social hour while they're at the "club".
> I don't have the time nor patience to wait for them to get done with their  umm "sets".
> ...



It just seems to happen to a certain percentage of people. Not really your fault.


----------



## SuperBane (May 22, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> It just seems to happen to a certain percentage of people. Not really your fault.



Long ass limbs.


----------



## graniteman (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't think long limbs or certain exercises do it, over use may contribute.   I've had it for years, off and on right arm to left arm. It's inflamed tendons, tendonitis.  I don't stop training anymore I just lighten up the curls, they're pretty much for some reason the cause for me anyways.  
POB, You have a link or info on those techniques?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2013)

graniteman said:


> I don't think long limbs or certain exercises do it, over use may contribute.   I've had it for years, off and on right arm to left arm. It's inflamed tendons, tendonitis.  I don't stop training anymore I just lighten up the curls, they're pretty much for some reason the cause for me anyways.
> POB, You have a link or info on those techniques?



Just Google around for therapists in your area and see if they perform either.

Another option is for $30 from roguefitness.com get the voodoo Floss compression bands. Wrap the elbow and just start moving the elbow all around. Their site has vids on how to use it. Very easy and super effective.


----------



## don draco (Nov 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just Google around for therapists in your area and see if they perform either.
> 
> Another option is for $30 from roguefitness.com get the voodoo Floss compression bands. Wrap the elbow and just start moving the elbow all around. Their site has vids on how to use it. Very easy and super effective.




I got a pair of these bands recently and they've been fantastic for my shoulders and knees.  Very effective


----------



## regular (Nov 7, 2013)

I've had tennis elbow in both arms at different times. I had severe case of it once. My elbow hurt so bad picking up a glass of water was extremely painful. 

I was feeling the pain here:





NSAID's did nothing. Using a band hurt. Massage made it stop hurting temporarily. Those treatments did not help me at all.

I reviewed many studies on lateral epicondylitis aka tennis elbow. Even the treatments someone can get from a doctor are not very effective: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22972856

I read about a pro using GH locally to heal chronic tennis elbow. I checked on pubmed and there was some evidence which supported his claim:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19933753
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22961272

This is the injection guide I used so I could put the gh into my elbow properly:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2213980/pdf/11889888.pdf

I put the GH in my elbow slightly to the right of the number 3 position:





Using the GH locally isn't required but there is some evidence local GH injections work better. I took three weeks off the gym and it went away completely and has not come back. Rest alone would have probably healed it and I took more time off than was probably necessary. The pain was intense all the time prior to taking some time off. I was considering having surgery. I'm convinced that without rest my elbow would not have healed. 

My advice would be to rest your arms. You could add GH if you wanted to. There is evidence that it helps.


----------

